# Connecticut Divorce Help Please



## Tippy (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi. I live in a town within Hartford county. I recently received divorce papers from my husband. He moved out a few years ago. I haven't been employed in over a decade. We have one teenager together. We don't own a home and don't have expensive cars. How do I go about responding to this divorce?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did he use a lawyer? or did he just fill out the papers himself?

Do the papers talk about a settlement? If so, do you agree with it?

I did a google search on "Hartford County CT legal aid" and the following came up. A lot more came up so maybe you could do the search and see if anything else helpful comes up.

Greater Hartford Legal Aid
Non-Profit Organization
999 Asylum Ave # 3 · (860) 541-5000
Opens at 8:30 AM


Legal Aid Society
Attorney
16 Main St · (860) 225-5963

Statewide Legal Services of Connecticut
Legal Services
1290 Silas Deane Hwy · (860) 344-0380
Opens at 9:00 AM


Also, if he has an income, you can have an attorney ask the court to have him pay your legal fees.
.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Tippy said:


> Hi. I live in a town within Hartford county. I recently received divorce papers from my husband. He moved out a few years ago. I haven't been employed in over a decade. We have one teenager together. We don't own a home and don't have expensive cars. How do I go about responding to this divorce?


you've been supporting yourself for a few years now.

what is the question?

why are you expecting to remain married to someone who has clearly departed from your life.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

spotthedeaddog said:


> you've been supporting yourself for a few years now.
> 
> what is the question?
> 
> why are you expecting to remain married to someone who has clearly departed from your life.


Her question is pretty clear. She wants to know how to respond to a divorce petition. Most people have no idea how to respond to this.

My take is that she does not have the money to hire an attorney. Asking how to do this is a very reasonable thing to do.

Where did she say that she expected to remain married to him?

Not sure I understand the hostility in your post to the OP.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 21, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Did he use a lawyer? or did he just fill out the papers himself?
> 
> Do the papers talk about a settlement? If so, do you agree with it?


The papers are straight from the court and no lawyer info on it. Also there is no mention of any settlement on them.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Connecticut is very favorable for alimony. Go see that resource that Elegirl gave you. Do it right after the holiday. Don't allow him to screw you over.

And Ele, that was relevant, timely AND precise information. Well done.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

If you can't afford a lawyer you can try and seek counsel with the legal aid or see if a divorce mediator can help you. If you agree with the settlement it will be easier and you may not even need a lawyer. Tread carefully with this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tippy,

What is the status on your divorce?


----------

